# Request for GPU-Z



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 4, 2008)

I was curious could you guys make a gpu-z version or something similar to it, where we can display the GPU or GPU's temps, and fps,  and core and memory clock data in games, something like Nvidia tray tools. That would be nice. You know onscreen display. evga precision works but, i don't recall an option to show your gpu temps. 

Please make it work for w2k please


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Use Rivatuner, it does all that.  And eVGA Precision has an option to display temps, I forget where it is at, but I know it is there.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 5, 2008)

Alright i will check out riva tuner,thanks.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is where you select what is shown in the onscreen display in eVGA Precision.  You just highlight what you want, and tell it to display on screen.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, i have rivatuner install. Also, i never notice the framerate thing, thanks for sharing newtekie1.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 5, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Here is where you select what is shown in the onscreen display in eVGA Precision.  You just highlight what you want, and tell it to display on screen.



I have the lastest version install, but there is no GPU temp option present. Rivatuner there are options for it, but i didn't see anything on screen, even tho i believe i set up the options correctly.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, if you are using the GPU in your specs, it is entirely possible that there is no temp sensor on the card.  The low-end cards generally don't have them.  The option will only be there if there actually is a temp sensor available.

Does Rivatuner show a temperature when you go into the Hardware Monitoring?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, i am using a 6200 OC BFG PCI card. It has temp sensors. The only thing showing up is the fraps. Is there a guide to where i can see how to config everything for rivatuner ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 5, 2008)

You have to run the Statistics server to get an OSD(On Screen Display) in Rivatuner.  To do that, go into the Hardware Monitor in Rivatuner, then click on the little round orange Rivatuner icon that appears on the graphs.

That should start the statistics server, which will give you an OSD.  Another Rivatuner icon should show up in your system tray.  Right click on it, and go to setup, make sure OSD is on.

You also have to go into the setup on Rivatuner's Hardware Monitor, and tell each thing to show on the OSD.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 5, 2008)

Seems to be working now, thanks alot. Took a while hahah. I just have to change the color now. 
peace


----------

